

Small aviation pilot shortage could drive industry into the ground - bane
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/on-small-business/small-aviation-businesses-say-pilot-shortage-could-drive-industry-into-the-ground/2014/02/08/2422cadc-8f5c-11e3-b46a-5a3d0d2130da_story.html

======
chrisbennet
There are 2 things mentioned in the article:

1\. A shortage of private pilots i.e. customers for airport and airplane
related services.

2\. A coming shortage of commercial pilots.

As far a the commercial pilot shortage goes; haven't we been seeing article on
how pilots coming into the industry are paid very poorly? If there really is a
coming shortage it might be because piloting pays poorly and rational actors
are picking another line of work.

[http://skift.com/2013/08/28/the-u-s-airline-pilots-who-
barel...](http://skift.com/2013/08/28/the-u-s-airline-pilots-who-barely-make-
minimum-wage/)

[http://blogs.wsj.com/middleseat/2009/06/16/pilot-pay-want-
to...](http://blogs.wsj.com/middleseat/2009/06/16/pilot-pay-want-to-know-how-
much-your-captain-earns/)

~~~
bane
Something that came up as a side-topic in Korean aviation is how the complete
lack of a hobby flying industry has been very harmful in terms of feeding the
commercial pilot requirements. Pilots learning to fly large airliners have a
fraction of the total airtime on far fewer aircraft than the typical pilot
from a country with hobby flying.

